# Wieniawski's Légende



## Quaverion

I am preparing Wieniawski's Legende for a solo that I have at the end of the year. What advise do you have for me? I am having trouble with a lot of the double stops, particularly the one after the long string of declining half steps that is played fortissimo. Any help would be awesome right now, since I have no idea how to work on those double stops so I get them right, or even an easy way of doing the double stop I mentioned. Thanks!


----------

